# Better Freewheel?



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got my FG/SG all set up and its a bomb, love it. However, the Shimano SF MX30 freewheel is kind of shite. 

Its doesn't ratchet smoothly. Sounded like the tire was rubbing on the frame somewhere but its the freeweel, causing some serious resistance internally. With the bike in the workstand, I get the wheel going fast and you can hear a rubbing, stop pedaling and that spot where it rubs slows the wheel down incrementally. 

The wheel is not rubbing anything, not even close to the frame, chainstays or anything. 

I read lots of reviews prior to buying that the MX30 is a solid single speed freewheel. So what am I missing. 

I'm not going to cry over it, any suggestions on a truly good freewheel... barring all those 75 dollar boutique offerings. No more than 30 bucks. 

thanks.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Sheldon Brown has the Excess frewheel for $25, I know nothing about it.

Singlespeed Bicycle Headquarters-Harris Cyclery-One Speed Specialists

IRD makes this. I also don't know anything about it.

IRD Single Speed Freewheel

I use the White Indusrties on my SS and I would use nothing else. It is worth the money.
If you research it, the WI is the freewheel to use. You pay now or pay alot more later.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

In my experience, there is White Industries and everyone else.. 

All the others work but they clunk and grind.......some more so than others...even the same freewheel from the same manufacturer.. 

I was a long time hold out on White Industries...Like you, I didn't want to drop $75.00 on a freewheel...I'm glad I finally did

$75.00 is a lot for a freewheel but you will have zero issues and it will literally last a lifetime


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

back when i did use a freewheel i tended to buy cheapies like acs & luckily never had any problems. 

i ride fixed exclusively now but i finally talked my gf into going biking with me except she insists on being able to coast so i've been shopping fws myself lately.

i have not seen it in person yet, but for her bike i am building i plan on getting a gt ratchet freewheel... 

http://www.gtbicycles.com/2012/parts/misc/2012-gt-freewheel

how can you beat its120 pt of engagement compared to white ind's eno that has 36, or even their trials with 72 poi? plus, the gt is lighter too...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

markaitch said:


> back when i did use a freewheel i tended to buy cheapies like acs & luckily never had any problems.
> 
> i ride fixed exclusively now but i finally talked my gf into going biking with me except she insists on being able to coast so i've been shopping fws myself lately.
> 
> ...


For 30 bucks? My money is its still built out of cheep parts.

Get a WI.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Markaitch, let me know your verdict on the GT freewheel. Dave, you definitely sway me as I know you've tried a bunch.

Guess I'll start shopping on ebay for deals on a WI... which means I'll probably end up paying full price in a couple of weeks.

thanks.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Try Speedgoat for WI freewheel at $70.90, not sure about shipping cost. Sale ends today.

White Industries Eno Freewheel | Speedgoat Bicycles


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Of course, the best solution is just to man up and ride fixed the way God and John Kemp Starley intended ;-)


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Of course, the best solution is just to man up and ride fixed the way God and John Kemp Starley intended ;-)


Rep added. :thumbsup:


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I have over 11000 mi. on my 09 langster. Been through 2 shimano freewheels. Would never buy another. At this time I have a WI dos uno 16/18 freewheel. Very happy with the quality!
Did the Davis Double on my SS, and stood on the bike to climb Cobb mt. for 8 mi. before I got smart and switched to the 18 tooth gear to finish the hills. Real easy to change from one to the other.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess if you're trying to stay on god's plan, you're probably still wiping your ass with some elephant leaves. No thanks, I welcome a little innovation and technology in my life. 

Actually after a couple of commutes to work, I'm thinking the WI Dos Uno is a good fit. My commute is like two different rides on each way, lots lots of downhill on the way to work and lots of climbing on the way back. 

thanks for making me look at the upper level stuff.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I love my dos uno. I have a surly dingle on the other side. I like it.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah, its a done deal now, the dual freewheel makes this the most usable freewheel available. thanks again for all the help.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Still being relatively new to the SS world, the WI Dos Uno looks like something I would like (I was originally thinking a SA 2 speed kick back hub or 3 speed hub). Do you line the chain line up so that it is right in between the two rear cogs? Thanks.

EDIT - Is it Dos Uno or Eno?


----------



## bearryworld (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

Very cool! I did not know of this DOS Freewheel. I might have to get one myself.


----------



## marshall21205 (Apr 21, 2006)

ACS Crossfire is my freewheel of choice, no clunking or grinding on any of mine that i have


----------

